# Oracle SQLPlus alle Tabellen anzeigen



## euzebia (7. Mai 2004)

Hi,

ich habe leider keine Ahnung von Oracle geschweige denn von SQL Plus. Darum nun  meine Bitte an euch:

Welchen Befehl muss ich in der SQL Plus Konsole eingeben um einmal alle Tabellen der Datenbank mit ihren Spalten angezeigt zu bekommen?

Ich weiß auch nicht wo die Datenbank genau liegt. Der Kolege der davon ahnung hat, hat die Firma leider verlassen und nun muss mich da ohne vorwissen reinarbeiten. 

Danke euch allen schon mal für eure Überlegungen und verbleibe

mit lieben Grüßen an auch alle


----------



## vop (7. Mai 2004)

1. Wenn Du bereits mit der SqlPlus Konsole Zugang bekommmst ist die Frage, wo die Datenbank genau lieg erst mal nicht ganz so wichtig.

2. Es gib Tabellen zur Verwaltung aber ich empfehle die folgendes
  Besorge dir eine kostenlose TRIAL-Version von TOAD
http://www.quest.com/toad/

  Damit kannst Du vieles sehr einfach machen (z.B. alle Tabellen und deren Aufbau studieren, Stored Procedures etc. pp)

3. Hoffentlich hast Du die nötigen Kennwörter für die Datenbank

vop


----------



## euzebia (7. Mai 2004)

hi, danke aber für deine Antwort, aber vielleicht hat ja noch jemand eine andere Idee? Das Passwort habe ich aber das Ding läuft einem NT-Server, welchen ich über VNC bediene und ich wollte da eigentlich nichts instalieren.

Kann ich nicht direkt in dem SQL-Plus Fenster was eingeben?

Wäre echt nett wenn jemand eine Lösung dafür hätte.

mfg Euzebia


----------



## vop (7. Mai 2004)

1. Den Toad kannst du auf irgend einem Client installieren,ohne den Server "anfassen" zu müssen. Kann ich dir nur dringend empfehlen, da es eine Menge Arbeit erspart und gegenüber der Konsole einfach spitze ist. 
BTW. Es gibt sicher auch eine Menge anderer Tools in dieser Art.

2. Wenn Du lieber die Konsole möchtest.

Versuch mal so etwas in der Art

SELECT * FROM dba_tables;

SELECT * FROM dba_views;

etc.

3. Google mal nach dem Oracle Data Dictionary, das sind die Tabellen, in denen alles über Tabellen, Views, Spalten, Stored Procs etc. drin stehen.

Es gibt da glaub ich dba_ - Tabellen und user_ - Tabellen oder so

vop


----------



## Movera (8. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

um alle Tabellen angezeigt zu bekommen verwendest du:

select table_name from all_tables;

Für die Tabellenspalten gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten,

1. select column_name, data_type, data_length, data_precision, data_scale 
    from all_tab_columns
   where table_name = 'Tablename';

oder die SQLPlus-Funktion describe

2. desc Tablename


----------

